# Incredible 2 won't boot past HTC splash screen.



## LiterallyPizzaSauce

Here's what my bootloader says:

-Revolutionary-
VIVO_W XB SHIP S-OFF RL
HBOOT-6.13.1002
RADIO-1.09.01.0312
eMMC-boot
Apr 1 2011 18:34:39

ROM Manager told me to update my CWM recovery so I let it,
I can't access my recovery nor boot normally

I don't have HTC drivers on this computer and I'm having trouble figuring how to install them.
When I rooted this phone I was using a different computer.

ANY help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance

Luke


----------



## sjpritch25

http://downloads.unrevoked.com/HTCDriver3.0.0.007.exe

Then you need to get adb setup
http://d-h.st/yJQ
Best place for it is C:/android

Here is the latest CWM recovery for our phone. Its what i use & i've never had any issues. Download Recovery to your adb folder.
I can give you instructions to flash the recovery via fastboot.


----------

